# Where can I rescue live feeder mice in the UK?



## Perluna

Hello there 

I wasn't really sure which category this question falls under... I've been looking around for feeder mice to rescue for some time now. I know that rescuing them is quite a controversial topic as some people say that you are fuelling the people who breed live mice for food, but there are so many people who buy them, simply not buying one will not make a difference to them. Even if you _can_ just rescue one then it makes a world of difference to that individual mouse.

I live in Canterbury, Kent. I have asked in our local reptile store but it seems that they do not sell live mice. Of course, that's a good thing that they aren't selling live animals as food, but I was just wondering if anyone knew of any shops or even breeders in the Canterbury/Herne Bay and surrounding areas which sell feeder mice?

*I want to make it clear that I am not looking to buy them as food - I'm simply looking to give one or a couple a good home and save them from being killed in the worst possible way.*

Thanks to anyone who can help me out.


----------



## SarahC

it's illegal to sell mice as live feeders in the UK.You won't find a shop that specifically sells mice for the feeder market.The members on here that discuss rescuing mice from feeder bins are in the USA or other countries.You'd be better seeking a private seller who breeds for reptile food if saving a life specifically appeals to you or alternatively adopting from a rescue to free up space for them.


----------



## PPVallhunds

The reason your having trouble is that here in the UK live feeding is fround apon, it's a big grey area, basically under the laws your not allowed to feed live vertebrates to other animals unless the animals is going to starve if you dont, but the rspca has said they will attempt to prosecute any one They here of feeding live regardless.

So some one must have a snake they can't get to eat pre killed and it must be a last resort to legally feed it live, although how you would prove that it if you were taken to court I don't know.

Shops sell frozen mice as do many feeder breeder, some sell live with the idea that the reptile owner will kill them when needed to feed.


----------



## SarahC

the selling of live feeder mice by shops is not a grey area,it's illegal in the UK although that seems more related to age and weaning rather than a perception of cruelty.We've never had feeder bins in the same way they do in the USA..It's only the actual practice of feeding that is a grey area.Here is a mouse rescue link
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... 4254,d.d2k


----------



## PPVallhunds

YeAh that's what I ment Sarah that feeding live is a grey area, was talking about live feeding in general rather than shops selling them, the shop part was just the bottom bit of my post where I said they sell frozen but some breeders sell live to be killed later. 
 sorry if my post was confusing

We get asked every year by the New students at work if we feed the snakes live so get to listen to the no live feeding talk a lot at this time of year, but of course we wind them up first and say they have to go catch the ones in the mammal room and hold them down for the snake, or when we bring out the defrosted one's tell them they have to give them CPR, and then make little "no please don't feed me" voices when they go to feed them. 
Sounds evil but it does seem to help most students get over the fact it's a little dead mouse and its fun for us to tease them.


----------



## SarahC

I've worked in 3 pet shops in my youth and live feeding was common practice.Most of the reptiles were wild caught in the past and the poor thing,royals in particular were shell shocked and often perished.Frozen food apart from chicks was also hard to come by.Times have changed.


----------



## pro-petz

As SarahC and PPVallhunds have already stated, although I must also point out that the occaisonal pet mouse may end up being fed live to snakes unaware by the pet store owner but most store owners will not sell repeatedly to same person on suspicion that they may be feeding live. Pet Shop licences are becoming harder to obtain from local authorities from min qualifications required being an NVQ in animal management to the types of records they are advised to keep. This does vary amongst the local authorities but seems things are heading towards a min standard.
Whilst the animal act has given the RSPCA more powers in one aspect it still does not give them the right of entry either onto private or commercial premises without a court order, any evidence they get has to be from off premises which is also difficult if cruelty is done behind closed doors as to obtain such evidence whilst in the best interest of the animals would not be allowed to be used in court.


----------



## mich

Yes very well said I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Miceandmore64

(Just boosting up to 200 posts)
Yeah what they said ^


----------

